# 2011 F250 + $7000.00 For 2015 F350



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am thinking about making the move. The above is not a mis-print. All I need to do is move the Western Plow over. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

how many miles on your 2011? I would do that offer if I had it with my 2011 f250, but it would not happen.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

36,000 miles


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the F-350 similarly equipped (not going from a King Ranch to an XLT)?


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Are u stepping up in options? Hard to say if it’s a good deal without know the difference between the two trucks or how much u owe on the 11. I traded my 11 for a 13 in last fall for just a signature no money out of pocket. I got the same tuck just new. Without knowing the details try to get more for the trade ant the price down. Just my $.02


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

weekendwrench;1845646 said:


> Are u stepping up in options? Hard to say if it's a good deal without know the difference between the two trucks or how much u owe on the 11. I traded my 11 for a 13 in last fall for just a signature no money out of pocket. I got the same tuck just new. Without knowing the details try to get more for the trade ant the price down. Just my $.02


Nothing owed on the 2011. Difference> Getting a F350 Same truck otherwise but no diesel. Never had a need for the diesel. I do not haul / tow anything. All options are the same.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Is your 2011 a diesel??


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

rob_cook2001;1845757 said:


> Is your 2011 a diesel??


Yes. It's in his sig. I went back to a gasser and have no regrets.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

thelettuceman;1845685 said:


> Nothing owed on the 2011. Difference> Getting a F350 Same truck otherwise but no diesel. Never had a need for the diesel. I do not haul / tow anything. All options are the same.


you are getting ripped off. the 2011 diesel with 36K miles will sell for more than or about equal to the 2015 gas job.

if anything, do a fair trade.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

thelettuceman;1845685 said:


> Nothing owed on the 2011. Difference> Getting a F350 Same truck otherwise but no diesel. Never had a need for the diesel. *I do not haul / tow anything*. All options are the same.


Then why step up to a 350?



tjctransport;1845778 said:


> you are getting ripped off. the 2011 diesel with 36K miles will sell for more than or about equal to the 2015 gas job.
> 
> if anything, do a fair trade.


I was thinking the same thing. I don't know about a even trade they want to make $$ too. 3K and the 11, get the new one. Nothing beats a new truck.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

That doesn't sound like a good deal if the 2015 isn't diesel.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I did not pull the trigger. I am having second thoughts. My current truck has a FORD extended warranty > 7 year / 200,000 miles. 

What stopped me in my tracks was this >>>> $2200.00 to switch the 8' Western Plow from the old truck to the new. I was quoted $5100.00 for a new Western installed. 40% of the cost of a new one just to switch trucks.

I was thinking between $800 - $975.00 for the switch. Anyone care to chime in on the $2200.00 pricing.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

thelettuceman;1846443 said:


> I did not pull the trigger. I am having second thoughts. My current truck has a FORD extended warranty > 7 year / 200,000 miles.
> 
> What stopped me in my tracks was this >>>> $2200.00 to switch the 8' Western Plow from the old truck to the new. I was quoted $5100.00 for a new Western installed. 40% of the cost of a new one just to switch trucks.
> 
> I was thinking between $800 - $975.00 for the switch. Anyone care to chime in on the $2200.00 pricing.


Yea thats bs. Unless the mounts are not the same. Mounts can be expensive. Should be at most a 7hr job, dealerships labor rate are always crazy high. Do the job youself and save $1,000! Take off is super easy.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

WHAT? $2200 there sniffing glue!! I paid $500 at the western dealer to swap my mount and wiring form one truck to the next. I don’t think it’s that much to get a new plow installed.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

maelawncare;1846464 said:


> Yea thats bs. Unless the mounts are not the same. Mounts can be expensive. Should be at most a 7hr job, dealerships labor rate are always crazy high. Do the job youself and save $1,000! Take off is super easy.


Good advice but >>>>> Since I am an amateur, I am sure the warranty will be voided on the new truck <which I have decided not to buy because of this $2200.00 item>


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Why would the warranty be voided? 

I mean just ask a local dealer to swap it for you. 2200 is completely ridiculous


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1847244 said:


> Why would the warranty be voided?
> 
> I mean just ask a local dealer to swap it for you. 2200 is completely ridiculous


maelawncare suggest that I do it myself (to which I answered why I would not do it myself) and I could not expect the Ford dealer to do it for free.

If the dealer does not meet it's sales figures by the end of this month, they will be calling me.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why are you not getting it changed over at the plow dealer?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

grandview;1847529 said:


> Why are you not getting it changed over at the plow dealer?


That is where the Ford dealer subs that kind of work to.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

thelettuceman;1847556 said:


> That is where the Ford dealer subs that kind of work to.


Bring kt down to annapolis and have s and s do it.

Or bring it to me if you want to drive for 2 hours twice lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I will call S & S in Annaopolis and get their price. I may be sending you a PM.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1847529 said:


> Why are you not getting it changed over at the plow dealer?


yeah $500 is starting point to install on new truck plus cost of removal from old truck.. $2200 is way too much but $1000 isnt. Its a lot of work, we do all of ours.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Got a reasonable quote to switch plow from old truck to new. Ordered 2015 F350 >>> Gas engine / clearance lights / snow plow package / power windows + door locks / heated outside mirrors / Spray In Bed Liner / Engine Block Heater / 18" wheels + tires / Bucket seats with center console ... not a bench seat with fold down console.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

thelettuceman;1849818 said:


> Got a reasonable quote to switch plow from old truck to new. Ordered 2015 F350 >>> Gas engine / clearance lights / snow plow package / power windows + door locks / heated outside mirrors / Spray In Bed Liner / Engine Block Heater / 18" wheels + tires / Bucket seats with center console ... not a bench seat with fold down console.


Let's see a picture or two!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Will post PIX when truck arrives


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

thelettuceman;1862100 said:


> Will post PIX when truck arrives


You know the rules,pixs or ban.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's mine!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

B.F. > You got me beat in the front and back. Too embarrassed to post pictures when I get it.
Here is the out going truck with pix.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...3443402c2&item=151468114626&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I am very curious to hear your opinion in comparison to the beast 6.7 when you get the gas and use it for a while. I am considering going to the 6.2 gas for next truck but I tow a lot. 8k all day every day and 13k a couple times a week bumper pull. Goodluckbwith the new truck


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

thelettuceman;1862522 said:


> B.F. > You got me beat in the front and back. Too embarrassed to post pictures when I get it.
> Here is the out going truck with pix.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-...3443402c2&item=151468114626&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Nonsense! Pics or gtfo!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Jguck25;1862530 said:


> I am very curious to hear your opinion in comparison to the beast 6.7 when you get the gas and use it for a while. I am considering going to the 6.2 gas for next truck but I tow a lot. 8k all day every day and 13k a couple times a week bumper pull. Goodluckbwith the new truck


The 6.2 is more than able, but with loads like that expect mileage in the 10 mpg range with 3:73s.
If you order a 6.2, I recommend the 4:30 gears. With the lower gears, mileage might even improve vs the 3:73. I have both gearings, and the difference is very noticeable. Even with the plow and sander, the 4:30 truck moves out as well as the 3:73 does empty.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Buswell Forest,curious why you didn't go with a stainless blade?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

RONK;1862556 said:


> Buswell Forest,curious why you didn't go with a stainless blade?


Mostly the money, partly because yellow is hard to miss seeing in the early light of morning by commuters.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1862555 said:


> The 6.2 is more than able, but with loads like that expect mileage in the 10 mpg range with 3:73s.
> If you order a 6.2, I recommend the 4:30 gears. With the lower gears, mileage might even improve vs the 3:73. I have both gearings, and the difference is very noticeable. Even with the plow and sander, the 4:30 truck moves out as well as the 3:73 does empty.


I can't imagine the 6.7 diesel would do much better than that 10MPG if it's constant towing like that...


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1862623 said:


> Mostly the money, partly because yellow is hard to miss seeing in the early light of morning by commuters.


 Thanks.The only thing I've found with the stainless blade is,snow dosen't seem to stick.About how much difference in price between a steel and stainless blade?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

John_DeereGreen;1862812 said:


> I can't imagine the 6.7 diesel would do much better than that 10MPG if it's constant towing like that...


A "good one" should easily beat that number pulling those loads. All in how you drive it, of course.


RONK;1862831 said:


> Thanks.The only thing I've found with the stainless blade is,snow dosen't seem to stick.About how much difference in price between a steel and stainless blade?


Yeah, I have been told that too. I want to say the stainless was another $800, but I can't say for sure. For the money, I feel that the fisher wings are a better way to invest the money. I will be buying some before too long.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Found his truck he bought,


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Fluid Film or waxing the plow might help with snow sticking.I see your point,if it was a choice,I'd rather have the wings too.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I was thinking of using rainX on it, just to see. If it works on windshields, maybe it will work on the new plow blade?


----------

